# Possible BREAKING BAD Series Marathon Airing???



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

My "ToDo List" for First Run & Repeats of _Breaking Bad_ is picking up the Pilot on 6/21 at 11:00 p.m. Central Time on AMC, followed by the next four episodes in what looks like it could be an entire series replay marathon, airing maybe just Friday nights into early Saturday or something???

The problem is my program guide is only populated up to 8:00 Friday, June 28th at this point.

Just a heads up to anyone who has missed any of the series that there may be a chance to get caught from AMC broadcasts.

This will flesh out, I'm sure, as future program guide data populates in the coming days or weeks.

It may need to pick up if they are going to air the entire series again before the August 11th start of the remaining Season 5/series episodes.

If you're interested, you may want to keep an eye out for this.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

28th is populated now - sure enough, it's the rest of Season 1 and first several eps of Season 2.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I had set my SP to new only, but going to change that in order to save up for a marathon!


----------

